# civil service question



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

when a civil service town is going to hire a full time PO do they have to hire off the list for that town, or could they hire a dispatcher or a special (already working for the town) without even looking at the list. I was just wondering if anyone knows if there are any civil service rules saying this is alright or prohibited for the town or chief to do. thanks


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Must hire Civil Service unless individual is PI or Part Time and already somewhat on the force through Civil Service. The mass.gov website under Civil Service explains what they must do.... :lol:


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

thanks for the help


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Would you be referring to a female dispatcher? :wink:


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

rpd
no i wasnt, but do you know something i dont


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I dunno, do I? :wink: Depends what town you are referring to... I know of a "issue" nearby your "location"... ok, end of story.

:-$ =;


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok I just signed up for the April 2005 exam. its only September 2004. I have seven months to get ready. What are the best ways to study for the exam, and what are the best books to read to help me prepare for the exam.

Thanks for all your help


Phil


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I have Barron's Police Officer Exam book and its the best i've ever come across. Cheap $$ on www.amazon.com.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Civil service will send you a booklet with test examples. It's really all you need. Don't waist your money on any of those so called prep classes there all full of it. :2c: Good Luck on the exam!


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

what about the Barrons book? for ten bucks I think I will get it.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Philly @ Wed 08 Sep said:


> Ok I just signed up for the April 2005 exam. its only September 2004. I have seven months to get ready. What are the best ways to study for the exam, and what are the best books to read to help me prepare for the exam.
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> Phil


Just a lil curious.

Where did you sign up for the exam? Cause the HRD site doesn't say anything about it on there.

Scott c:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

mass.gov


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah I don't see where you sign up either?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Philly,

Definitley get the Barrons book! Its short money and if you spend some time with it you will no doubt get a better score. Those couple of points could be the difference bewteen getting a phone call or not. In my opinion, that book is worth a lot more than it sells for. Go thru it and you'll see what i mean.. very well written


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is the link.

Phil

https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

60 bucks.....they should improve the system of hiring as they increase the costs. I will apply when I see it on the main page.....just in case. God knows how they screw things up.


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks Philly


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I took the Pat Rogers CPS seminar twice and it seemed to help. I went from a 90 to a 98-it wasn't all seminar based performance, but I think it helped alittle. The old corroded brain circuitry needed the help.... :?


----------

